# Anyone try Methyl Ripped and Methyl Lean by NxCare?



## HaRdWoRkInG (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying the Ripped system from bodybuilding.com. I wouldn't use the diuretic stuff included though, at least not now anyway. It sounds like a good system and I've read some good reviews on it. Just wondering if anyone on here every try and and how did it work for you?


----------



## HaRdWoRkInG (Jan 19, 2007)

Nobody?


----------



## Adawg78 (Jan 20, 2007)

I just Finished the system. It really works..  Just make sure you have a clean diet and you train hard. it's worth the money.


----------



## oar1125 (Feb 15, 2007)

what do you think would work better an E/C stack or the Ripped System? Im deciding on either one and would like some input from others who have tried either one?


----------



## Adawg78 (Feb 16, 2007)

they are both good.. but remember its your diet that is the deciding factor.. I loved the ripped sysytem.. i wasnt all jittery..


----------



## oar1125 (Feb 19, 2007)

id say my diet is pretty good. I just wanna loose that stubborn fat and want to know what will be more effective?


----------



## SnakeEyez (Mar 17, 2007)

a friend of mine bought the ripped system and wants to trade with one of my cell mass that i recently bought, so does the ripped system work? I'll say that i dont have that much BF% but its stubborn though, it just dont wanna go away, so is it good? and should i go for the trade?


----------



## Adawg78 (Mar 19, 2007)

I really like the Ripped system..  if your diet is right nad you do cardio with this product you will see a dramatic change..


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 19, 2007)

I really don't liek the naming convention, it seems misleading. Methylation improves the oral BA of steroids so we'll name our products methyl whatever so people think our products are more potent too.


----------



## COMMANDO56 (Jan 20, 2011)

*NXCare Ripped System*

Ripped System kicks ass. I never use the methyl dry because i don't like dehydrating myself, but i'm sure it probably works fine. The Methyl Lean really seams be a difference maker compared to taking only daytime cutting sups...especially if you take glutamine before bed too.  Methyl ripped does work well, but not as well as ECA. I wish nxcare would sell methyl lean by itself. Then you could just buy that  and then stack it w/ECA. That's why they don't sell it alone, because everyone would buy it and stack it with their favorite cutting sups instead of methyl ripped. That's how they get you; you have to buy it  with the ripped system. Oh well, still works hella good. I would give it a try.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2011)

4 year old thread?


----------

